# Displaying various fork attachment methods



## HappyGilmore (Jul 9, 2015)

I am working on some designs in Onshape and I was having a trouble looking for various attachment methods for:

Small tubes

Flat bands

Large tubes

AND end fork shapes (at the attachment area)

There are so many of them..some I've even come up with myself. Why isn't there a sticky somewhere that shows pictures of each type?

Assume I know nothing. Lets start with the most basic attachments and work our way up. AS MANY PICTURES AS WE CAN! Tutorial vids with links might be also good to have together in one place as well.

For fun I might even 3D design each of them so that they can be easy to manipulate and see.

Cheers,

H.G.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*There was a website I saw that did that and I think it was called slingshots of the world.*


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes - that website is great. Though I think recently there have been some interesting alternatives that are yet to be added. Various labyrinth style approaches for instance.

HG - would be interesting to see what you find out - think there are a few main ones and then many many variations or less popular approaches.


----------

